# [SOLVED] ipw2200

## carlo45

hello everyone,

I have installed ipw2200 drivers following http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200 HOW TO

Problem occure when i try to load module ipw2200

This is the error I get:

```
gentoo carlo # modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r1/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r1/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg:

```
gentoo carlo # dmesg | grep ipw

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

gentoo carlo #   
```

Can someone please help me or give me usefull link where i can find solution?

----------

## tomasm

You must have 

```
[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions
```

enabled in your kernel.

----------

## carlo45

I enabled that..

----------

## tomasm

How about

```
<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack
```

? If so, make sure the module is loaded.

----------

## carlo45

when i try to enable that i get this error: 

```
gentoo linux # cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

gentoo linux # make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.s', needed by `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [net/ieee80211] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

```

----------

## tomasm

Sory, I don't know what is causing this particular problem. Which sources/version are you using? If not the latest, thy emerge them and copy your .config file over.

I am pretty sure the "unresolved symbol" problems in the driver can be solved with the ieee80211 module, as that is where many of those symbols are declared in that header file.

----------

## lbrtuk

You're using a new kernel ( 2.6.16 ) which actually has the ipw drivers. You didn't need to emerge ipw2200. The emerged ipw2200 is trying to link against the newer kernel ieee80211 and not enjoying it. Unmerge ipw2200 and find/enable the module in your kernel.

Should be in 

Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) -> Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

or similar.

----------

## Rhiakath

I also own a laptop with an ipw2200. My setup was like, enabling the wireless extensions on the kernel, disabling the ieee80211 in the kernel, and when compiling the ipw2200 ebuild, it asked me to run a command to remove the ieee80211 completely from the kernel sources. Ran that, and everything worked like a charm. Have you cleaned up your kernel?

Try typing "make clean" in /usr/src/linux, to clean up your temporary build's files, disable completely the ieee80211 stack in the kernel, enable the wireless extensions, exit, compile kernel, etc etc, reboot, and then emerge ipw2200, it will probably stop with an error, asking you to do some command to remove the rest of the kernel ieee80211 stack, do it, and then re-emerge ipw2200. Done it a dozen times,always works.

----------

## ja5kier

It's just because you have forgotten about make modules && make modules_install  :Smile: 

----------

## carlo45

Rhiakath

Thanx for the reply, it was quite helpful. Everything works now.

----------

